# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  ادارة الجتماعات

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اذا كنت تريد ان تتعلم كيف تدير اجتماع اطلع على الملف المصاحب pdf عن ادارة الاجتماعات 

http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=13

----------

